# Reset router, now no wireless.



## 01rich01

Hi, my brother was messing about with the wireless router and pressed the reset button, now I can't get on the internet. The host compuer can though.
The router is a Lynksis WRT54G.


----------



## Geoff

Simply pressing the reset button won't change any settings, it's just a soft reset which restarts the device (turns off then back on basically).  Are you sure he didn't hold the rest button for a given period of time?  Doing so would be a hard reset and would restore all settings to the default configuration.

When you view available wireless networks, do you see a generic _linksys_ network listed that wasn't before?


----------



## 01rich01

You might be right because he was updating the firmware I think. And yes there is an available network called linksys that is not passworded. I thought it was a neighbours router, but I guess not!


----------



## Geoff

On the computer that is wired into the wireless router, open up Internet Explorer and type in: 192.168.1.1, I believe the default password is either admin/admin, no name/admin, or admin/no name (one of those combinations).  From there you can reconfigure the wireless and network settings.


----------



## massahwahl

Actually on my linksys router the default was user/admin or admin/user


----------



## Geoff

ukulele_ninja said:


> Actually on my linksys router the default was user/admin or admin/user


It very well could be, I knew it was some combination of admin.


----------



## johnb35

On my wrt54g, user is blank and password is admin...


----------

